# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Can't stand hiding it anymore

## Leethenatural

I've been wearing constantly every time I go out in public I can't stand wearing hats anymore my hairloss has lowered my self esteem and my confidence I have a really bad receding hairline And my forehead is huge and my hair is so thin at the front that you can spot my scalp and not to mention I'm only 19 years old which sucks real bad and I know that I'm to young for a ht and all that but there's one doc that will go through with it and I'm about to do it and say eff it to all the criticism about the age ive seen people who are older and are in better condition than me and still get one anyway.I can't deal with this any longer my hairloss makes me look horrible,

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I've been wearing constantly every time I go out in public I can't stand wearing hats anymore my hairloss has lowered my self esteem and my confidence I have a really bad receding hairline And my forehead is huge and my hair is so thin at the front that you can spot my scalp and not to mention I'm only 19 years old which sucks real bad and I know that I'm to young for a ht and all that but there's one doc that will go through with it and I'm about to do it and say eff it to all the criticism about the age ive seen people who are older and are in better condition than me and still get one anyway.I can't deal with this any longer my hairloss makes me look horrible,


 I feel for you dude. MPB is the worst cosmetic disaster that can happen to a young guy besides freak accident, disfiguring disease, etc. I was wearing hats nonstop a few years ago....many times now I still feel like saying "f*ck it" and just putting one one. At least it means wind/rain are not a problem. But I am afraid to go back to that, the temporary sense of relief becomes a prison

Unfortunately at your age you should not even consider a transplant unless you are on serious meds. fin + keto at the VERY least and see if your loss is stable after 14-18 months. You might want look into dut since it sounds like your MPB is aggressive.

On the bright side by the time you are my age there will be new treatments out that give you new options for restoration. Good luck to you, I wish you the best for sure

----------


## Leethenatural

> I feel for you dude. MPB is the worst cosmetic disaster that can happen to a young guy besides freak accident, disfiguring disease, etc. I was wearing hats nonstop a few years ago....many times now I still feel like saying "f*ck it" and just putting one one. At least it means wind/rain are not a problem. But I am afraid to go back to that, the temporary sense of relief becomes a prison
> 
> Unfortunately at your age you should not even consider a transplant unless you are on serious meds. fin + keto at the VERY least and see if your loss is stable after 14-18 months. You might want look into dut since it sounds like your MPB is aggressive.
> 
> On the bright side by the time you are my age there will be new treatments out that give you new options for restoration. Good luck to you, I wish you the best for sure


 Thanks for the advice, but the thing is I have tried fin and those sides suck bad and if you could please or if anyone else can explain why age is a factor to someone who is young opposed to someone who is older if their case is as severe

----------


## 25 going on 65

If you have advanced hair loss at 19 this means you have aggressive MPB that will quickly progress beyond your transplanted grafts (unless you are on meds). It is also hard to predict your future loss pattern when things have progressed this rapidly at a young age, vs. a 50 year old who has slowly gone from NW2 to NW3v over 10 years.

Imagine if you get your hairline transplanted, and in 2 years you have a bunch of grafts in front with a bald area behind it. You would feel worse than if you were just going bald because it would look bizarre. And you only have so much donor hair.

Srsly if you are going to look into a transplant, you need to be on meds. It really sucks and I am sorry, but getting a transplant at 19-20 without the loss being stabilized is aesthetic suicide.

What kinds of sides did you have on fin?

----------


## Aames

Yeah, how long did you take fin for and what sides emerged? I am hoping you are not one of the "Oh, I took fin once and my penis fell off, my parents disowned me, I failed out of school, and now my life is over" people.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Yeah, how long did you take fin for and what sides emerged? I am hoping you are not one of the "Oh, I took fin once and my penis fell off, my parents disowned me, I failed out of school, and now my life is over" people.


 

Yeah he should be one of those "oh the pills gave me sexual effects i cant get it up no more but hey as long as i have hair woman will dig me even though i wont be able to please them sexually" guys >___>

----------


## BigThinker

> Yeah he should be one of those "oh the pills gave me sexual effects i cant get it up no more but hey as long as i have hair woman will dig me even though i wont be able to please them sexually" guys >___>


 Ability to perform sexually also hinges off self-confidence -- being comfortable with yourself physically.

I'm absolutely not dismissing the chemical considerations to being able to get an erection.  I'm just saying we have to do our best to be at peace with where our hair is _right now_.  Not just our hair.  The rest of our body.  Our mental state.  Our emotional state.  The only time I'm ever successful with women is when I'm totally comfortable with myself.

A dude on fin who is totally uncomfortable with himself, who just happens to end up in bed with a girl, is most likely going to fail and never be able to discern what the cause is.

It'd be a total shame to not try fin just because you're worried about sides, especially if you're totally devastated by your hair loss.  That's a guaranteed loss, whereas fin is like a ~5&#37; "loss"?

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Ability to perform sexually also hinges off self-confidence -- being comfortable with yourself physically.
> 
> I'm absolutely not dismissing the chemical considerations to being able to get an erection.  I'm just saying we have to do our best to be at peace with where our hair is _right now_.  Not just our hair.  The rest of our body.  Our mental state.  Our emotional state.  The only time I'm ever successful with women is when I'm totally comfortable with myself.
> 
> A dude on fin who is totally uncomfortable with himself, who just happens to end up in bed with a girl, is most likely going to fail and never be able to discern what the cause is.
> 
> It'd be a total shame to not try fin just because you're worried about sides, especially if you're totally devastated by your hair loss.  That's a guaranteed loss, whereas fin is like a ~5% "loss"?


 


Yes its self confidence etc etc to perform sexually but thats not gonna be helpful if you cant get it up now is it...shes going to think whats wrong with him dont he like me? etc...anyway i understand fin dont give effect everyone but for me personally even if the effects are VERY rare i wouldnt do it...risk your sexually side just to have hair for what MOST (i said most not all remember this) want hair to attract the opposite sex anyway and thats not going to go well if she cant feel the bloody thing.

----------


## BigThinker

> Yes its self confidence etc etc to perform sexually but thats not gonna be helpful if you cant get it up now is it...shes going to think whats wrong with him dont he like me? etc...anyway i understand fin dont give effect everyone but for me personally even if the effects are VERY rare i wouldnt do it...risk your sexually side just to have hair for what MOST (i said most not all remember this) want hair to attract the opposite sex anyway and thats not going to go well if she cant feel the bloody thing.


 I know what you're saying and can certainly appreciate it.

If you go through my early posts, I used to say "it is so irrational to risk your sex drive by even 0.00001&#37; to save your hair."  Now, I wish I had started finasteride months earlier than I did.

I would advise everyone worried about hair to try fin.  If you get the sides, get off the drug.  You most likely won't get the sides and most likely will have a positive effect on your hair (even if it's just maintaining what you have).  That's just where I'm at with it these days.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Wearing hats all the time blows.  What sucks is that with a hat I look like I'm in my 20's, with out one probably in my 40's.  Lately though I have been saying screw it, and going out with out one.  Ef everybody with hair. Except the dudes on this site of course.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I know what you're saying and can certainly appreciate it.
> 
> If you go through my early posts, I used to say "it is so irrational to risk your sex drive by even 0.00001% to save your hair."  Now, I wish I had started finasteride months earlier than I did.
> 
> I would advise everyone worried about hair to try fin.  If you get the sides, get off the drug.  You most likely won't get the sides and most likely will have a positive effect on your hair (even if it's just maintaining what you have).  That's just where I'm at with it these days.


 


I see why people do it though its different for me i suppose cause im not arsed about it i suppose you have to be "desperate" and really want hair...like i said i wouldnt do it but thats me if others want to do it then...well fair does they know the risks etc so good luck to them.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Wearing hats all the time blows.  What sucks is that with a hat I look like I'm in my 20's, with out one probably in my 40's.  Lately though I have been saying screw it, and going out with out one.  Ef everybody with hair. Except the dudes on this site of course.


 It is amazing how much a frame for the face (be it hair, a hat, etc.) makes a difference in how old or healthy you look

This is why my frontal shedding since starting dut is freaking me out. Not sure how much more I can go through before I just no longer have the option to styling

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I see why people do it though its different for me i suppose cause im not arsed about it i suppose you have to be "desperate" and really want hair...like i said i wouldnt do it but thats me if others want to do it then...well fair does they know the risks etc so good luck to them.


 It would be desperate if noticeable sides are common, but they are rare

However I am desperate so I would still use it with a 50% chance of sides.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BigThinker

> I see why people do it though its different for me i suppose cause im not arsed about it i suppose you have to be "desperate" and really want hair...like i said i wouldnt do it but thats me if others want to do it then...well fair does they know the risks etc so good luck to them.


 If by desperate you mean willing to take a microscope risk of side effects for a drug that is almost free in order to maximize my presentation to the opposite sex, then yes I'm desperate.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> If by desperate you mean willing to take a microscope risk of side effects for a drug that is almost free in order to maximize my presentation to the opposite sex, then yes I'm desperate.


 

Desperate was in brackets for a reason...

----------


## Leethenatural

I took fin for 5 months i also have used minox for the pas two years when I was 17 I did have a doctor prescribe it to me But other than Ed, I got lots of acne which was weird and headaches which sucked. My hair loss is pretty severe and one doctor even told me by the time I'm 28-30 ill be completely bald so I feel I should get a ht and go back on meds

----------


## Leethenatural

i just wanted to share what i go through everyday basically first is with wet hair and second dry

----------

